# Win A Free Limbsaver Deadzone In The Deadzone Scavenger Hunt



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

Details:
Find and photo a Limbsaver Deadzone Bow and win a brand new, fully outfitted Deadzone of your own.
Any photo will work: your buddies Deadzone Bow, one hanging in a dealers shop, ect.
No reposts or down loaded images allowed.
Anyone with a post will be entered into a drawing that will take place on May 1,2008.
Other prizes are available, check out www.limbsaver.com for more details.
Good luck and Good hunting.
Gary Sims


----------



## ASLarcher (Apr 25, 2008)

My farther & wife are fighting over my new deadzone, will this photo work?


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

ASLarcher said:


> My farther & wife are fighting over my new deadzone, will this photo work?


yes any photo posted will work.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Where do we post the photos???


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*heres*

one


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

Challenger said:


> Where do we post the photos???


Right hear right now GARY SIMS LIMBSAVER.


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Limbsaver Dropzone picture*

hanging at a local shop


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Here is a whole rack of them!

View attachment 389610


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

*Bring on the Paparazzi !!*

Just kidding... :wink:

I will be shooting in Redding this coming weekend...I'll have 2 of mine with me ...Thursday is the 1st....catch me early or beg GIG to hold off a couple days for extra photos to be submitted....

I'll be shooting the Pro-Am on Thursday, then the Pro line for the event or I can be found at the Feather Visions booth or Sims booth...

See you there!


Chuck


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

ricksmathew said:


> Here is a whole rack of them!
> 
> View attachment 389610




LMAO yeah and now that rack you can get 180 in free accesories if you buy one... I wonder why...lol


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

This is Mike Wonderly from M&M Sport Shop in New Lisbon Wisconsin with my son Derek. Mike has a very nice shop with two Technohunt lanes and a twenty yard spot range. 

I had never been to Mike's shop before today but he was more than happy to set up a Dead Zone bow for me and pose with Derek for the picture :shade: The bow is very quiet, I didn't have a sight on the bow to check for accuracy but it did shoot nice. 

M&M is about an hour north of here but with the service Mike gives I am sure I will be back to his shop. Thanks Mike!!!!


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*let me know if this counts*

here you go


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

here you go i loved this bow when i shot it


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

here we go.


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

*Will this work??*

View attachment 390396


----------



## TXSpike (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's mine.


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

GIG said:


> Details:
> Find and photo a Limbsaver Deadzone Bow and win a brand new, fully outfitted Deadzone of your own.
> Any photo will work: your buddies Deadzone Bow, one hanging in a dealers shop, ect.
> No reposts or down loaded images allowed.
> ...


Limb Saver Deadzone bow drawing well be May 15 after Redding shoot


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Here ya go!!!!


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

Here be one...


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The limbsaver deadzone scavenger hunt drawing well be may 15 after the redding shoot not may 1 so keep your photo coming . And see you in redding come by and shoot one for your self. GARY SIMS LIMBSAVER


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Deadzone!


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

*Im in*

here ya go


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

GIG said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The limbsaver deadzone scavenger hunt drawing well be may 15 after the redding shoot not may 1 so keep your photo coming . And see you in redding come by and shoot one for your self. GARY SIMS LIMBSAVER


NICE !

I'll have mine in the booth for all to see and shoot if you like. ( as long as you dont mind my pigmy like draw of 27 1/2") 

Just set up a new one this weekend.... 27 1/2 " 53lbs...305 gr arrow (thats almost 6gr per Lb.)and 278fps! with all the leeches on the string and everything...total factory gear... no modifications at all....I actually had to back it off almost 2 turns to keep it off the speed limit.... NICE job guys... I've never had to do that before!.

See ya there !

Chuck


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Dead Zone*

Dead Zone


----------



## Tapfoot (Oct 21, 2004)

I think this is a great bow!


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

*Heres a couple*

Did this at the ATA with a barebow in the shooting booth....

Kinda cool...:wink:

Pretty sure I cant win this but if somehow it slips past I say the bow goes to charity...I pick the Jim Kelly event in Buffalo


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

*one more...*

Yep...It can be used for spots too !!!


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

great looking bows!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

kattman said:


> View attachment 390396





Hey you stole my picture!


----------



## OPP (Mar 13, 2003)

*Deadzone*

Here we go 
the Deadzone


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Here ya go!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's my magic!


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

Here's one


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

another


----------



## PA_ENGR (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

im in


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*picture*

I love the bow. Very smooth draw, nice wall and quiet. I was surprised at how fast the bow shot. I currently shoot an allegiance and it shoots better than the allegiance. Here is some pictures of your great bow with my daughter. They were taken at Clearence Archery shop in Snow Shoe Pennsylvania. A limbsaver dealer and a great archery shop. These guys have always answered my questions and helped me out many times. You really need to shoot the bow to appreciate it.


----------



## H&S Archer (May 29, 2007)

Michelle is in


----------



## H&S Archer (May 29, 2007)

Bob wants one


----------



## H&S Archer (May 29, 2007)

Jon is a meat axe machine


----------



## gerbman (May 2, 2008)

*here's one*

check out her sexy curves


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

OK here goes. WOW that worked ! Maybe my luck is running well and I will be drawn.


----------



## H&S Archer (May 29, 2007)

What are the results?


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

:sad: OH CRAP I just noticed I posted after the dead line.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

No your still good !

Gary changed the date till the 15th because he's out here in Cali for the NFAA outdoor event ....

Keep posting !


Heres a shot of me Gary and Bigfoot!

(they put this target at 101 yards for shooting)


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

come on baby... I want to blog on this bow..

J-


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Matt Schmitz finishes 3rd in BHF ! using the new Deadzone 

Congrats dude....NICE Shootin!

Chuck shoots more than 50 points better than last season a personal best ever...very happy with the results !

GO TEAM DZ!:wink:


----------



## N2DP (Sep 4, 2006)

Just in case:


----------



## wolf1 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Heres One*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=398227&stc=1&d=1210800023


----------



## RutMiner (Nov 14, 2007)

heres your Deadzone!


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

OMG !


Now thats some funny Shtuff right there........


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't think I want to use that bow after seeing where its been!


----------



## RutMiner (Nov 14, 2007)

nobody seems to be having fun with these photos. its too bad


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

Where's the results?


----------

